# SAP front fascia extension question



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had my car at the stealership today for a nasty interior rattle coming from the passenger side dash/glove box/air bag area and a passenger window that doesn't go all the way to the top every once in a great while. They took the dash off, couldn't find anything (of course) and put it all back together. Whatever they did, even though they have no idea what it was, fixed my problem (for now). They said there was nothing currently wrong with the window (again, I say of course) and to bring it back if it acts up again.

While I was waiting to get my car back I was asking the head guy in service about their detail/body shop out back. I got about 4 NASTY rock chips on my front end, a scratch on the driver side door just below the door handle, a scratch on the back right quarter panel, and a scuff from A-holes not knowing how to get in and out of my car on the passenger side rocker panel. I know it sounds like alot but that's the hazards of driving 80mph nose to tail across a 4 lane bridge over water packed in like sardines on I-10 across Mobile Bay on the way to and from work everyday. But I digress.

The service dude told me that for all the damage that I had on the front end that I could order the SAP front fascia extension (I already have the SAP autocross grill inserts), have them paint it impulse blue, and just replace the front end that has the nicks/dings/rock chips for only a couple hundred more then what it would cost them to fix the front end. We still have to "negotiate" what it's going to cost to get the sides fixed. 

He called around and the ONLY ONE on the entire gulf coast he could find was in New Orleans (about 2 hours west of here) and tried to push me into buying it. I told him I was going to talk to the aces on here first and hopefully get a few pics of what the goats look like with the different front end. If I remember prices correctly, it was in the low 300's for the part itself, around 450 for the part with installation included, and he wasn't sure how much more for the paint job. Any info and especially pics would be greatly appreciated. I'm gonna make my mind up by or before Friday and possibly go back and order it if someone hasn't beat me to it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's a photo of the SAP package for the front end. Keep in mind that whoever painted this one painted the black bar across the bottom of the lower intake grille. Very few people do this -- although I think it really makes the appearance look a lot better:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50519&d=1169310524

Keep in mind that if you do this, then go ahead and get your SAP grilles painted to match the body as well -- otherwise, they'll stick out like a sore thumb. You'll need to buy the SAP fascia mounting kit from Dublin Pontiac in Dublin, CA, too -- as the standard fascia mounting kit is pretty weak (screws and double sided tape).

Another option is the front fascia by an outfit called Dominant Motorsports. Keep in mind that it's fiberglass and will require a crap load of prep work: 

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=3936803


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I almost had my SAP lower black piece painted too but didn't. After looking at that pic of the one that had it done, I regret it. That looks sharp.

What ya gonna do when the SAP extension gets all dinged up? 
Keep in mind..... the extension does not replace the factory one, it is attached over it. 2 way tape holds it on. Make sure the tape applied over the dings and chips is applied right.
The only piece actually replaced is the lower grill.
When I had mine replaced 2 months ago it was over nighted. I was told there was no problem getting them.*


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTO Judge, in looking at the front of your car, I'd paint the lower bar to match the color of your SAP grille surrounds. I think that'd look hot as it they would match -- and tie in with the GTO panel on the back of the car.

Normally, I wouldn't recommend it -- but with a Quicksilver car, it'd work very well. Don't even need a shop to do it. Just find an auto paint supply store that mixes aerosol can formulas after a computer match -- and you'll be good. No primer, just color and clear. Anyway, it's a thought...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> GTO Judge, in looking at the front of your car, I'd paint the lower bar to match the color of your SAP grille surrounds. I think that'd look hot as it they would match -- and tie in with the GTO panel on the back of the car.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't recommend it -- but with a Quicksilver car, it'd work very well. Don't even need a shop to do it. Just find an auto paint supply store that mixes aerosol can formulas after a computer match -- and you'll be good. No primer, just color and clear. Anyway, it's a thought...


*
I may just do that... I'll wait until warm weather gets here. I really thought about having the dealer do it when they had to paint it. I wish I would have done it then.

Should be easy enough. Thanks ...... I'm gonna check into it.*


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the insight Gto Judge. The dumbasses at the dealership tried telling me that pretty much the whole front end is replaced. That little stick on section of yours wouldn't cover up any of my damage. But I still like the looks (alot) and am gonna try and buy it friday when I get payed if it's not already gone. By the way, I called the dealership back and raised hell about them not fixing my interior rattle, had to talk to a voice recorder because the service guy isn't answering his phone. I better get a call back this morning before I go to bed or I'll be down there tail pipes glowing red/dealership windows vibrating in the morning.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

not a big fan


----------

